
Mastering Modern Payments: Using Stripe with Rails - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments?1=
======
hiddenfeatures
Either that was

a) one hell of a marketing stunt to launch your book on the same day as Stripe
launching in the UK OR

b) you are one lucky man!

Anyway: Godspeed with your launch!

~~~
zrail
Thanks! It was pure luck.

------
yapcguy
Grumpy old man thought of the day:

If Stripe is so easy, why do I need to buy a book and sample code?

~~~
zrail
This comment (from someone who preordered early on) explains:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6217734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6217734)

------
yalooze
I don't use Stripe or Rails but "Mastering Modern Payments" is something I'm
very interested in. "Processing Payments with Background Workers" particularly
rang home with me. We use PHP with Sagepay/Paypal so not sure how well it
would benefit me? Would love something a bit more generic or indeed in more
languages.

------
jaredcwhite
Good job on the landing page! Clean, easy to scan, presents the purpose of the
book very well. I had a bit of sticker shock when I saw the first price point,
but then as I realized what it was really offering and that lower tiers were
available, I think you got all the price points right where they should be.

------
samdunne
Bought a copy. The PDF has the end of every line cut off :/

[http://i.imgur.com/c4ZBUvq.png](http://i.imgur.com/c4ZBUvq.png)

~~~
zrail
Yep, I'll have a fix in a few hours. Sorry about that!

~~~
samdunne
No problem at all. The HTML version works just fine and I prefer HTML versions
to PDF's anyway.

Looks fantastic for what it's worth! :)

~~~
zrail
I uploaded a new version with the fixed PDF. Just click the download link in
your receipt email and you should be good to go.

------
jdhendrickson
Just bought a copy. If you would like I can send you my thoughts on it. I've
been looking for something like this for stripe for quite some time.

~~~
zrail
Yes, please do! I'm going to be making periodic updates, so any feedback you
send will get incorporated eventually.

Thanks!

------
tjcelaya
This page feels awfully meta.

------
rakesharora86
Interesting, Nice work Pete!

